# Audi Sports Rear Diffuser Fitted



## Nyxx

Standard Rear Diffuser showing Audi Stainless Steel/chrome Tail pipe covers.










Ordered Audi Sports Rear Diffuser. 
Cost £158.00
Sprayed and fitted my Graham at http://www.autofinishers.co.uk/ recomended by Nick (Nem) What a great job, all for £85.00
Instruction came with fixing plates(fixing plates not shown)


















Need to do some cutting.


















Job Done!  


















Close up's









Lightened up to show shape better, real colour is very Black.









Why don't Audi fit this as standard I ask myself? :?


----------



## WozzaTT

Looks great - so much better than the standard one


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Very nice Dave.


----------



## CWM3

Nice, big improvement


----------



## wja96

I like that a lot. Very nice!


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi dave

WOW man that looks so good bet you so pleased  
Nice paint job to  
Need to order mine now lol

I wish they had fitted them as standard

Phil


----------



## Lyons

Did you have to take the bumper off, or can the existing valence be removed/refitted off a standard bumper insitu on the car?


----------



## phope

Bumper stays fitted - the rear diffuser section can be removed pretty easily


----------



## TT-REX

nice upgrade


----------



## hugy

Now THATS a good job 8)


----------



## powerplay

That's a great improvement well done!


----------



## Toshiba

you'll have someone reporting you to Audi for posting Audi content....


----------



## ajayp

That looks fantastic Dave, love the gloss black finish.

Do I see on the picture that is one available for the V6?


----------



## nomis

im glad you posted this as im looking to buy one also. looks good!

i have a silver car like you but cant decide whether to go for black or match to the bumper in silver.


----------



## Anakin

Looks much better now !


----------



## McKenzie

The difference between standard and the upgraded diffuser is massive! I'm looking at selling mine as it happens but think it has made a a nice addition for a little while now. Nice little write up


----------



## Nyxx

Thanks for all the great comments. I hope others will see the mode and like it for there own TT. That's why I took the time to show as much as I thought was needed.



> Do I see on the picture that is one available for the V6?


Yes it is Ajay the order code# will be on that front page, Phil(Spaceman10) needs a V6 one so he will find the right code # for you.



> i have a silver car like you but cant decide whether to go for black or match to the bumper in silver


Well it's all personal taste, all I can say is I have see a standard diffuser colour coded to match Ibis white and it looked sh!t. I think it needs to contrast with what ever colour you have in my humble opinion. Only Black comes to mind where the same colour works. 
-:KM:- has this mod on his black Roadster and he also has a contrasting colour.



> you'll have someone reporting you to Audi for posting Audi content....


Good then Audi can see that Ajay, Spaceman and Nomis might all buy one from this post and can refund the cost of mine....  O and send me a Christmas card for the free advert. :wink:

My Son's new TT came with one on the lucky git :roll: .


----------



## Mack The Knife

Very nice. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jont122

Very Nice................................


----------



## nomis

yeh contrast looks nice

here is how it looks colour matched


----------



## T7GTK

The contrast does look very good, what contrasting colour would go against black though :?:


----------



## Nyxx

T7GTK said:


> The contrast does look very good, what contrasting colour would go against black though :?:


Like this!


----------



## T7GTK

Nyxx said:


> Like this!


Aye, that is nice. What colour is that?


----------



## dannyboyz4

My old one from 2010. Think I was thefirst on the forum to do it matt grey to match the anthracite sline wheels. Inspired a few along the way! Good move and makes the car's arse look better imo. More aggressive. 




























My new one which I much prefer, albeit you'll need an Sline rear bumper for it......


----------



## hugy

I think the old one looks better imo


----------



## Nyxx

hugy said:


> I think the old one looks better imo


+1
Great colour for the Black


----------



## wja96

They're both pretty good to be honest. The new one looks a bit fresher, but I think the old one was fairly good looking as well.


----------



## K3GNM

dannyboyz4 said:


> My old one from 2010. Think I was thefirst on the forum to do it matt grey to match the anthracite sline wheels. Inspired a few along the way! Good move and makes the car's arse look better imo. More aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the matt grey! Think I will go for this on my black V6 - did you spray it yourself?


----------



## Templar

Can anyone tell me what the part number is for the V6 equivalent please ?


----------



## phope

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... ryId%3D508

I think it's 8J0071611B9AX


----------



## robokn

If you have a slime bumper I have a OSIR carbon rear valance £150 delivered

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Templar

robokn said:


> If you have a slime bumper I have a OSIR carbon rear valance £150 delivered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


I have the standard rear bumper, and a V6 diffuser/valance in carbon would be spot on for what I want. I would have bitten your hand off.
Do you have anymore suggestions ? Not too keen on paying 350-400 for one tbh.


----------



## wellhouse

robokn said:


> If you have a slime bumper I have a OSIR carbon rear valance £150 delivered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Templar

phope said:


> http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/audi-accessories.html?appLink=%2Faccessories-searcher%2Fdetails.do%3FaccessoryId%3D508
> 
> I think it's 8J0071611B9AX


Thanks for that


----------



## electric_cooper

Do these parts fit on the facelift S Line TFSI with the single exhaust at either side? Any pics? 8)


----------



## Templar

electric_cooper said:


> Do these parts fit on the facelift S Line TFSI with the single exhaust at either side? Any pics? 8)


No mate.. have yourself a read through the thread


----------



## mattyl

I have a new in box V6 version of this for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Jparnell11

Think it makes the rear of the car look pretty awsome! I've just ordered myself one of these, I have a coupe in black what would you think the best colour to spray it would be?


----------



## Templar

Jparnell11 said:


> Think it makes the rear of the car look pretty awsome! I've just ordered myself one of these, I have a coupe in black what would you think the best colour to spray it would be?


Hmm..the unknown answer. It's personal choice if found but here's some of the answers members have suggested.: Gloss black, Matte black, Body colour and Silver to match the fuel filler ect.

I have one now andstill not painted it yet but erring to the Matte black to match my front grille.


----------



## alexf

Fitted mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## scofair1968

Very nice indeed


----------



## gogs

mattyl said:


> I have a new in box V6 version of this for sale if anyone is interested


PM Sent ;-)


----------



## Jparnell11

Think I might be tempted with MATT silver same as the wing mirrors just worried it will look tacky. Once sprayed ill upload the results to here for you guys to see!!


----------



## Bayley

I think its abit of a rip off for what it is tbh...

£150+ for abit of moulded plastic. :lol:

Transforms the back end though makes it look fantastic


----------



## Bayley

You think you could spray the diffuser yourself (With aerosol) and get a decent finish?

What prices did you guys pay for this to be painted professionally?

I have loads of Gloss black paint and Lacquer in my garage.


----------



## Nyxx

Bayley said:


> You think you could spray the diffuser yourself (With aerosol) and get a decent finish?
> 
> What prices did you guys pay for this to be painted professionally?
> 
> I have loads of Gloss black paint and Lacquer in my garage.


No it would look Sh!t

In my write up it say's the price. It was £85 for spraying and fitting. yes its a lot of money for a bit of plastic but like you said yourself it looks stunning.


----------



## Bayley

Nyxx said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you could spray the diffuser yourself (With aerosol) and get a decent finish?
> 
> What prices did you guys pay for this to be painted professionally?
> 
> I have loads of Gloss black paint and Lacquer in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> No it would look Sh!t
> 
> In my write up it say's the price. It was £85 for spraying and fitting. yes its a lot of money for a bit of plastic but like you said yourself it looks stunning.
Click to expand...

Yeah didn't think you'd get the finish right with an aerosol!

I'd fit it myself tbh, doesn't look hard.

Just abit bored on my saturday off and Audi by me have one in stock now :lol:


----------



## Nyxx

Not sure how easy to do it yourself. You do need to cut two big chunks of the car as per manual and there are countless clips. GL and post when your sorted.


----------



## Bayley

Nyxx said:


> You do need to cut two big chunks of the car as per manual and there are countless clips..


Why do you have to cut two big chunks out of the car?


----------



## moro anis

If you're pretty handed with a spray can, I don't see why you can't get a superb finish. I've used them for 40 years on different things and with good preparation and building up coats you can get a good finish. Ok I wouldn't spray a wing or anything obvious on a TT but a valance should be ok, or spoiler or anything else that isn't a main body part.
Go for it!


----------



## Bayley

I agree no harm in having a crack at it tbh, its not like its a particularly hard piece to get an even finish on it's mostly flat..

I'll have a go see what happens, if not I'll get someone to spray it.


----------



## moro anis

Precisely


----------



## alexf

I did mine myself, the project was a stainless steel exhaust and a sports rear valance painted in gloss black. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321893


----------



## newt

Dave mine came from the dealer with deffuser, the front spoiler and side skirts.


----------



## IC_HOTT

alexf said:


> I did mine myself, the project was a stainless steel exhaust and a sports rear valance painted in gloss black. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321893


Excellent, you've inspired me to do this myself, gloss black on my grey/silver rear valance. I was thinking of getting a local body shop to do it but they can do it if my effort turns out crap, though don't expect it too as I am pretty methodical !

Any tips on prep and primer ?


----------



## Bayley

grasmere said:


> alexf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine myself, the project was a stainless steel exhaust and a sports rear valance painted in gloss black. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321893
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, you've inspired me to do this myself, gloss black on my grey/silver rear valance. I was thinking of getting a local body shop to do it but they can do it if my effort turns out crap, though don't expect it too as I am pretty methodical !
> 
> Any tips on prep and primer ?
Click to expand...

Was going to paint mine today but been wrapping my mates interior console and door pillars in alacantra.

Should be already primed, used 1800 wet and dry sand paper, apply 5-6 light coats of black piano paint, use the wet and dry sand paper between coats if your not getting a good finish, leave it over night in the house where its warm.

Next day get some lacquer and do 2-3 coats, leave 30minutes or more between each coat.


----------



## Bayley

grasmere said:


> alexf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine myself, the project was a stainless steel exhaust and a sports rear valance painted in gloss black. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321893
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, you've inspired me to do this myself, gloss black on my grey/silver rear valance. I was thinking of getting a local body shop to do it but they can do it if my effort turns out crap, though don't expect it too as I am pretty methodical !
> 
> Any tips on prep and primer ?
Click to expand...

Was going to paint mine today but been wrapping my mates interior console and door pillars in alacantra.

Should be already primed, used 1800 wet and dry sand paper, apply 5-6 light coats of black piano paint, use the wet and dry sand paper between coats if your not getting a good finish, leave it over night in the house where its warm.

Next day get some lacquer and do 2-3 coats, leave 30minutes or more between each coat.


----------



## Bayley

grasmere said:


> alexf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine myself, the project was a stainless steel exhaust and a sports rear valance painted in gloss black. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321893
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, you've inspired me to do this myself, gloss black on my grey/silver rear valance. I was thinking of getting a local body shop to do it but they can do it if my effort turns out crap, though don't expect it too as I am pretty methodical !
> 
> Any tips on prep and primer ?
Click to expand...

Was going to paint mine today but been wrapping my mates interior console and door pillars in alacantra.

Should be already primed, used 1800 wet and dry sand paper, apply 5-6 light coats of black piano paint, use the wet and dry sand paper between coats if your not getting a good finish, leave it over night in the house where its warm.

Next day get some lacquer and do 2-3 coats, leave 30minutes or more between each coat.


----------



## Bayley

grasmere said:


> alexf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine myself, the project was a stainless steel exhaust and a sports rear valance painted in gloss black. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321893
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, you've inspired me to do this myself, gloss black on my grey/silver rear valance. I was thinking of getting a local body shop to do it but they can do it if my effort turns out crap, though don't expect it too as I am pretty methodical !
> 
> Any tips on prep and primer ?
Click to expand...

Was going to paint mine today but been wrapping my mates interior console and door pillars in alacantra.

Should be already primed, used 1800 wet and dry sand paper, apply 5-6 light coats of black piano paint, use the wet and dry sand paper between coats if your not getting a good finish, leave it over night in the house where its warm.

Next day get some lacquer and do 2-3 coats, leave 30minutes or more between each coat.


----------



## IC_HOTT

Thanks bayley, but how come I've got 4 identical copies of your reply ?

Cheers I will use that formula and post the pics :wink:


----------



## moro anis

Site seems really crap past couple of days, often with multiple posts!


----------



## Bayley

I pressed it once and then 5 appeared and the site crashed lol

I deleted one but four remain and I cant get rid of them :?


----------



## Templar

Had mine sprayed up at a local bodyshop today satin black cost £40 plus £10 to fit it. Took the guy around half hour to remove the old and fit the new. I'll post a pic when the weather's better.
Bargain I thought. 8)


----------



## gogs

Received my diffuser today, still to get it sprayed, was think gloss black or piano black.
Look forward to the pics


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Received my diffuser today, still to get it sprayed, was think gloss black or piano black.
> Look forward to the pics


Took me a few months to decide but went satin black to match the grille. 
The grille on the V6 is gloss black I believe so should work I think.


----------



## chaznik

Anybody fitted one of these with a milltek quad?


----------



## Templar

chaznik said:


> Anybody fitted one of these with a milltek quad?


As long as the tail pipe sizes and exit points are the same as the OE dimensions I can't see a problem. Ask Miltek see what they say.


----------



## chaznik

Templar said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody fitted one of these with a milltek quad?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the tail pipe sizes and exit points are the same as the OE dimensions I can't see a problem. Ask Miltek see what they say.
Click to expand...

Just wondered about the little diffuser parts coming out and whether it looks odd with four pipes....hmmm


----------



## Templar

chaznik said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody fitted one of these with a milltek quad?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the tail pipe sizes and exit points are the same as the OE dimensions I can't see a problem. Ask Miltek see what they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondered about the little diffuser parts coming out and whether it looks odd with four pipes....hmmm
Click to expand...

Might struggle with 4 pipes sticking through the cut outs in the diffuser. Will probably be better off with two good size single ovals.


----------



## Templar

Finally got it painted in satin black.


----------



## gogs

Nice ;-) did you paint it yourself?
Is that an aftermarket exhaust?


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Nice ;-) did you paint it yourself?
> Is that an aftermarket exhaust?


Got a bodyshop to do it, 40 to paint and 10 to fit..bargain. 
Yep, exhaust is a straight through twin box from a local place call John Ashley Exhausts 350 fitted. Can choose from a big selection of tail pipes too.


----------



## gogs

Ah I see you already said you managed to get it done for£40, my mistake

Does make the rear look much nicer than the stock version 

Exhaust looks nice as well, and at that price its a bargain :-o


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Ah I see you already said you managed to get it done for£40, my mistake
> 
> Does make the rear look much nicer than the stock version
> 
> Exhaust looks nice as well, and at that price its a bargain :-o


Couldn't get on with the standard 2.0 exhaust there was no symmetry. Had the standard V6 valance at first which was ok for a while but the colour didn't seem to match anything. At least the satin black matches the grille I fitted last year.


----------



## gogs

I've got a gloss front grille so plan to do the diffuser gloss as well and will probably get the fog grilles glossed at the same time so it all matches


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> I've got a gloss front grille so plan to do the diffuser gloss as well and will probably get the fog grilles glossed at the same time so it all matches


I think that will look nice mate. When you gonna get it done ?


----------



## gogs

Need to get a couple of quotes but hopefully within the next couple of months


----------



## Templar

Try the smaller establishment's first and ask them if they'll do it off the books cash and you're willing to leave it with them to fit it in when they can. The other bodyshop I rang quoted 60 quid so its worth ringing around.


----------



## gogs

Ok, there's a few places local so I'll make a few calls and see


----------



## Bayley

How you getting on with it gogs?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

mine cost £40 to have painted gloss black

did say to them how much for cash,i dont want a reciept and im in no rush

had it back within 3 days


----------



## gogs

Hi Bayley,

Not had it done yet, been really busy at work and weekends have been a blur with other DIY jobs :-(

Hopefully get it sprayed at the end of the month 

I'd be happy at £40


----------



## Bayley

gogs said:


> Hi Bayley,
> 
> Not had it done yet, been really busy at work and weekends have been a blur with other DIY jobs :-(
> 
> Hopefully get it sprayed at the end of the month
> 
> I'd be happy at £40


same as me mate and im abroad for two weeks tomo 

£40 a decent quote!


----------



## Paulc1990

that looks really smart, I think I might have to add that to my to do list!


----------



## gogs

Bayley said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bayley,
> 
> Not had it done yet, been really busy at work and weekends have been a blur with other DIY jobs :-(
> 
> Hopefully get it sprayed at the end of the month
> 
> I'd be happy at £40
> 
> 
> 
> same as me mate and im abroad for two weeks tomo
> 
> £40 a decent quote!
Click to expand...

That makes two of us mate ;-)


----------



## chaznik

Would it suit this?


----------



## Nyxx

If you mean would the sports diffuser suit it? Look at the first page! Or to you mean does it come with twin holes both sides?


----------



## chaznik

Nyxx said:


> If you mean would the sports diffuser suit it? Look at the first page! Or to you mean does it come with twin holes both sides?


As in do people think it will suit despite the four pipes...or will it all look too busy?


----------



## Templar

Who's good with photoshop ? Got mine on the previous page in satin black.


----------



## Bayley

Would look awesome!


----------



## Nyxx

chaznik said:


> As in do people think it will suit despite the four pipes...or will it all look too busy?


It would suit but I dont think it comes in 2x twin, cannot see that mix in booklet on first page.


----------



## Lyons

What finish does this come in? Is it the same colour/texture as the original diffuser that came on the car?

I assume there aren't any alternatives to this diffuser/valence that will fit a non S-Line bumper?


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Comes in primer.


----------



## Lyons

Bugger. Light coloured?


----------



## -:[KM]:-

Yup. Light grey IIRC.


----------



## Lyons

Dead on, cheers.


----------



## Lyons

Bayley/gogs, did either of you manage to get yours painted and fitted yet?

I'm keen to see a few more photos.


----------



## gogs

Bayley has his sprayed, so he's one step ahead of me :-( 
my diffuser gets sprayed next week now 

Wheels go in for refurb this week


----------



## Bayley

Currently spraying my rs spoiler to put them on together mate, prime and 1 coat of silver currently on


----------



## Lyons

Did you opt to DIY it with aerosols in the end?

Are you going for gloss or satin?


----------



## gogs

It's going into the bodyshop to be done, I've gone for gloss black for the diffuser and fog grilles to match the centre grille


----------



## Bayley

Yup diy and satin black looks good.


----------



## Templar

Lyons said:


> Bayley/gogs, did either of you manage to get yours painted and fitted yet?
> 
> I'm keen to see a few more photos.


Here's mine, posted it a little while back if it helps any


----------



## gogs

Satin looks good Templar


----------



## therock

anyone no a good contact for a group buy .


----------



## Lyons

Templar said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bayley/gogs, did either of you manage to get yours painted and fitted yet?
> 
> I'm keen to see a few more photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, posted it a little while back if it helps any
Click to expand...

Do you have any more photos showing the full car?


----------



## Templar

Not recent but I have altered the look of the rear a little since. Had some Fly eye tints fitted to all the rear lights. Including the fog and brake light. Will see what I can do before the weekend but the car is due a clean and im going to be away for a little while :wink:


----------



## Lyons

No problem. Doesn't have to be a recent photo but!


----------



## Bayley

therock said:


> anyone no a good contact for a group buy .


Audi?


----------



## moro anis

Mr Bayley, what happened to Batman and who are you now?


----------



## Lyons

I phoned about it today, £167 I think it was.


----------



## Templar

Lyons said:


> I phoned about it today, £167 I think it was.


That's about right :wink:


----------



## JimmyTTR

Here's mine.

The diffuser was about £143 from TPS. I then sprayed it satin black and had the exhuast made for it.





Looks so much better than the standard one.


----------



## Lyons

Cheers. Does satin paint get lacquer over it or not? What did your painting procedure consist of?

So hard to get a decent photo of it because of where it is and it being black .


----------



## Tangerine Knight

heres mine just taking it off and sold it to another member via the for sale section


----------



## Templar

Satin black seems the bedt option I think. Suited me as it matches my grille.


----------



## gogs

My grille is gloss black I'm sure:-o
Is this not the case on all V6 models ?


----------



## Bayley

Normally gloss on grille, but my grille isnt standard one so its satin black, yes satin black does has a lacquer mate.


----------



## Lyons

How many coats etc did you opt for?


----------



## gogs

Just dropped my diffuser, fog grilles and wheels off at the paint shop


----------



## chaznik

gogs said:


> My grille is gloss black I'm sure:-o
> Is this not the case on all V6 models ?


Same hence am chuffed to get Kurtd gloss black diffuser...it's gonna need a little surgery to fit with the Milltek mind


----------



## gogs

Your it carving it up are you ? :-o


----------



## chaznik

gogs said:


> Your it carving it up are you ? :-o


Yep...got a quad milltek! Only need a little nip and tuck though.

Don't think anybody has fitted the diffuser with the quad before?


----------



## gogs

Be interesting to see the finished article


----------



## Bayley

3 primer, 3 coats of satin black and 2 of lacquer.

Will look sweet with that exhaust mate!


----------



## ajayp

Hurry it up, I wanna see pics


----------



## gogs

My diffuser and fog grilles are ready for collection 

How difficult is it to fit the diffuser yourself ?


----------



## Bayley

gogs said:


> My diffuser and fog grilles are ready for collection
> 
> How difficult is it to fit the diffuser yourself ?


Easy few screws underneath and clips all the way around just pull.


----------



## gogs

Bayley did you need to do any cutting? The instructions show a bit of cutting is required, was this easy and necessary ?


----------



## Bayley

gogs said:


> Bayley did you need to do any cutting? The instructions show a bit of cutting is required, was this easy and necessary ?


No cutting just replaces it mate, I found it easy would of been easier if I jacked the back of the car up a little bit for some more room!


----------



## Tangerine Knight

gogs ,sent you a pm re cutting


----------



## Tangerine Knight

gogs ,sent you a pm re cutting


----------



## gogs

Thanks guys, I'll get onto this by the weekend at the latest, if the weather holds up I'll fit it after picking it up tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Tangerine Knight

i had to cut mine as the sport one seems to go further under the car ,and the old one fitted did not ,tried to get away with not cutting but in the end had to to make it fit

the cut bits dont show anyway


----------



## gogs

Fitted my one around 30 mins ago, to get the correct fit you do indeed need to cut the existing rear support section, instructions advised Stanley knife but that was going to take an age, I set about it with the hacksaw


----------



## therock

is it to dark for pics mate , picked my bumper up yesterday all painted , going on on sunday if weathers ok


----------



## gogs

Yeah, too dark now :-( I'll get a couple tomorrow, I've still to fit the gloss black fogs to the TTS bumper as well and I collect the refurbed wheels tomorrow


----------



## backtt

I just orderd my in audi dealer.. Its gonna take 3 weeks 

I am thinking to try and plasti dip it mat black, anybody tried it before? 
The good part is if i dont like it i can just peel the plasti dip of and it only cost a 20 euro for 1 can.

I will keep you posted once i got the part


----------



## gogs

There's a satin black one one here, give you an idea, it dies look nice, I opted for gloss black in the end to match the front grilles


----------



## Lyons

backtt said:


> I am thinking to try and plasti dip it mat black, anybody tried it before?
> The good part is if i dont like it i can just peel the plasti dip of and it only cost a 20 euro for 1 can.


I was thinking of this approach too. It would give the same colour/finish as the existing diffuser, which is what I'm after.


----------



## Lyons

gogs said:


> Fitted my one around 30 mins ago, to get the correct fit you do indeed need to cut the existing rear support section, instructions advised Stanley knife but that was going to take an age, I set about it with the hacksaw


Could you still refit the original one at some point, or is that option out the window now due to the cutting?


----------



## gogs

You could still refit the original, you are only removing a section of plastic that is there to provide a bit of support to the diffuser, it does not actually screw/bolt to the diffuser


----------



## Bayley

where's your pic Gogs


----------



## gogs

I took one this morning on the iPhone in the rain but it wasn't great so didn't upload it, I'll try and get a decent few later after work


----------



## gogs

Ok, now fitted, not the best pics due to light etc but you get the idea


----------



## Stueyturn

gogs said:


> Ok, now fitted, not the best pics due to light etc but you get the idea


Looks really well Gordon! 

Have you got the wheels back yet?


----------



## gogs

Collect the wheels tomorrow mate


----------



## Tangerine Knight

looking good gordon very nice indeed


----------



## gogs

I'll try to get them and the gloss fog grilles fitted tomorrow if i do i'll get a few pics up


----------



## therock

need to get that diffuser its by far the best rear end with that on , prefer it to the s line tts ttrs . top job mate


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Ok, now fitted, not the best pics due to light etc but you get the idea


Looking good indeed. .makes a big difference don't you agree. Wish I'd done mine a lot sooner than I did because it's so much better than the original type. Pretty good value too, more so if you can get it painted on the cheap. I would advise having it painted properly though.


----------



## Templar

Well that's three black models on here ive seen and sure that I saw one on a metallic red body coloured at TT on the Quay. Be nice to see these fitted to some other colour TT's..silver or white with black 8)


----------



## Bayley

Gogs i want to see these new alloys on! Nearly brought some the other day but had been curbed loads so put me off.


----------



## gogs

There's a silver TT on page one and a white TT on page 2 with the diffuser fitted ;-)


----------



## Templar

True, but thinking more on the lines of the 3.2 design really. Struggle with the offset of the 2.0 standard design, I like symmetry. 
Looks great on a light colour too. 8)


----------



## gogs

Bayley said:


> Gogs i want to see these new alloys on! Nearly brought some the other day but had been curbed loads so put me off.


The ones I bought were badly kerbed as well, not that the seller admitted they were as bad, after a few few emails and complaining like hell I got a bit of cash back so that almost covered the refurb cost 
they have came back refurbed and look excellent, its pissing with rain now so I'll try to get a quick pic if it eases a bit


----------



## Lyons

Does anyone know what the difference is between the 4 different revisions of the diffuser for the 2.0T?

I gave the dealer the 8J0 071 611 part number and they couldn't find it.


----------



## gogs

Not sure about all 4 but this link shows twin and single outlet left/right version 
Edit: the second link is the version with the fog light cut out, the first are without fogs I think
3rd link is the uk site

http://www.audi-accessories.ie/new_tt/s ... _diffuser7

http://www.audi-accessories.ie/new_tt/s ... _diffuser4

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/owners-area/ ... keyword%3D


----------



## Templar

Yeah, from what I've been lead to believe there is only 2 choices available for this type of diffuser. One for the V6 twin exit standard bumper (non S line ect) and 4 cylinder twin side exit (non S line ect again). .

Digressing slightly, was there not a guy on here who colour coded his white ?


----------



## gogs

I do recall seeing a white car with the diffuser painted white

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## therock

mmmmmm me to , think he had an accident http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8J-3- ... 2581dd7e61


----------



## gogs

Knew I'd seen it somewhere 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## davectr

Or how about something totally different?


----------



## conneem

davectr said:


> Or how about something totally different?


May as well go ll out in that case


----------



## Templar

conneem said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about something totally different?
> 
> 
> 
> May as well go ll out in that case
Click to expand...

WTF ! That's got to be a wind up.


----------



## gogs

I like that twin exhaust one ;-)


----------



## therock

hahaha it actually aint that bad the rowan one


----------



## gogs

I checked it out and it's around £1000 to buy, there's a carbon fibre one as well, it's around £1400:-o then of course there's shipping, painting etc !

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## therock

pfffff not that nice looks bit corsa vxr ish


----------



## gogs

Yeah, a bit more than I'm willing to pay, I'll stick with the current one I have fitted for now 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Lyons

Cant decide whether to go gloss or satin black!


----------



## gogs

What colour is your car?
For me it had to be gloss, mainly due to the front grille already being gloss and the fogs now ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Lyons

Silver. Personally Im not a fan of the gloss diffuser on the silver car posted earlier in this thread. However, I have gloss black mirrors and my front grill is the black edition one with gloss surround (grill itself isn't gloss), so I;m not sure if satin diffuser would look out of place.


----------



## gogs

I guess you don't see both front and back at the same time, I was unsure about gloss on the black but imo it works 

Do you like the gloss look on your mirrors against the silver?
You've got to remember the diffuser is at the bottom of the bumper so it's not really in view unless your looking for

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## therock

gloss all the way so it stands out


----------



## gogs

How about painting it titanium in colour ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## gogs

Well the sports diffuser has been fitted to the V6 for around a month, I'm now in the position where I have the chance to change the rear bumper to the Sline/TTS one, if I do this the sports diffuser will be up for grabs as it won't fit the new bumper (too short) :-(

Any interested party's if I go down this route?
I still have the box it was delivered in etc

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## ChadW

PM Sent.


----------



## Stev443

Wow looks great nice paint job


----------



## gogs

Thanks, the paint job is excellent, the front fog grilles are painted the same 
If I do change for the TTS rear end then that diffuser will need to go gloss black as well ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Templar

Templar said:


> Finally got it painted in satin black.


This diffuser and twin exit straight through rear exhaust section, suitable for the 2.0 and 1.8 fwd will be up for grabs soon if my plans come together 

pm me for details if you're interested.


----------



## gogs

That's the one I gave fitted Templar, I thought that only fitted the 3.2! I didn't realise the 1.8 and 2.0 came with that exhaust exit :-o

What are you looking to change to?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> That's the one I gave fitted Templar, I thought that only fitted the 3.2! I didn't realise the 1.8 and 2.0 came with that exhaust exit :-o
> 
> What are you looking to change to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Rea bumper is the same for all non S Line rear bumpers as long as you have a twin exit exhaust fitted similar to the 3.2. Had the stainless exhaust custom made with two straight through back boxes. 1 into 2 so to speak. Good thing is that its not a loud chav sound. Just a nice rummble on start up and a deep growl on full chat 

Looking at a TTS or at a push, possibly a TTRS :twisted: But will see. My car has given me loads of fun but ive had it for nearly 2 years now and im in a decent financial position to move up a notch.


----------



## gogs

Nice mate, I'd like a TTS at some point but for now I'm still enjoying the V6 ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> Nice mate, I'd like a TTS at some point but for now I'm still enjoying the V6 ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


That's what it's all about fella. .enjoy. :wink:


----------



## Lyons

Folk if anyone is looking one for a 2.0T give me a shout before buyin from Audi, I've got one for sale that I never got round to fitting.


----------



## backtt

sorry to bring this old post up again..
But i stil havent got my Diffuser, so i am going to order it again. 
can someone just help me with the right part nr. I am looking for the 2 exhaust exit on the left side ( standing in the rear of the car) for a 2007 2.0tfsi non Sline 
i came up with this nr but don't know if its the wright one : ApplicationTT 2006 > 2010Part number8J00716119AX

thanks


----------



## conneem

Seems to be the correct part number.

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/owne ... 00716119AX

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=121291&start=75

http://tts-freunde.de/forum/index.php/T ... r-ist-das/


----------



## Nyxx

All you have to do is ring Audi, tell them you after the sport rear diffuser and they will ask for your reg plate #

Then they will know the part# you need.


----------



## Nikos3008

has anyone got any pics of a gloss black diffuser on a black car? Read through the whole thread and there wasn't any or they had been removed rom photobucket if there was

cheers
Nikos


----------



## smithtt

Nikos3008 said:


> has anyone got any pics of a gloss black diffuser on a black car? Read through the whole thread and there wasn't any or they had been removed rom photobucket if there was
> 
> cheers
> Nikos


i have a black car with black diffuser


----------



## smithtt




----------



## Nikos3008

smithtt said:


>


stunning car mate, black on black looks good to me...looks like ill be going for this. Any chance you have a pic from a lower angle to see the diffuser better?


----------



## smithtt

will try and capture one tomorrow for you. get it from TPS, they are like £15 cheaper


----------



## Nikos3008

smithtt said:


> will try and capture one tomorrow for you. get it from TPS, they are like £15 cheaper


Sweet how do i get it off them i thought they only sold to trade people?


----------



## smithtt

Nikos3008 said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> 
> will try and capture one tomorrow for you. get it from TPS, they are like £15 cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet how do i get it off them i thought they only sold to trade people?
Click to expand...

Just give them a buzz they will sell to you.


----------



## BerryTT

Hey, sorry to bring this thread back up..

Does anyone have their original diffuser still? I cracked mine (somehow?) on my 3.2 V6 twin exit so looking to get it replaced, not getting any luck with eBay so if anyone wants to sell me their old one let me know!


----------



## Templar

BerryTT said:


> Hey, sorry to bring this thread back up..
> 
> Does anyone have their original diffuser still? I cracked mine (somehow?) on my 3.2 V6 twin exit so looking to get it replaced, not getting any luck with eBay so if anyone wants to sell me their old one let me know!


They're cheap from the dealers mate, would probably cost nearly as much to post one. Give them a call.


----------



## Onedesi

This diffuser looks great, will it fit my 59 plate sline 2.0 TFSi which has twin pipes on the one side or is this for facelift cars only?


----------



## Templar

Do you have the S Line variant ? This will be the decider on which ones you can fit.


----------



## Onedesi

Templar said:


> Do you have the S Line variant ? This will be the decider on which ones you can fit.


Hi yes it's an S line special edition


----------



## Templar

Onedesi said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the S Line variant ? This will be the decider on which ones you can fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes it's an S line special edition
Click to expand...

Your only real cost effective option is a TTS valance but you'll need a new back box with twin exit pipes to mimic the TTS exhaust... 
John Ashley Exhausts in Walsall is the place to go...good value and they'll fit your valance too :wink:


----------



## princewmk

where can i get those muffers in Staffordshire guys


----------



## Templar

As per previous post mate...worth the trip save you a pretty penny too :wink:


----------



## ornithology

So many different model number suffixes. I'm looking for the one that has no rear fog light and only dual left side outlet. What is the complete model number?

I've found that the V6 version (Dual single outlet) is 8J0071611 9AX. Anyone know the dual left side outlet diffuser part number?


----------

